# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Часто требуется авторизация (ввод пароля)

## Гуслик

Меня сегодня вечером не воспринимает форум. Пишет, что не зарегистрирован. Ввожу имя, пароль, ставлю галочку "запомнить" - меня приветствуют и благодарят, что зашёл. При первом же переходе на страницу форума (любую) - " Вы не зарегистрированы". Всё сначала. Утром был на форуме - без проблем. Настройки не менял. Может попробовать откат на контрольную точку?.......

----------


## Техподдержка

> Может попробовать откат на контрольную точку?.......


В этом нет никакой необходимости, и это не поможет.

Попробуйте очистить кэш браузера, и удалить "куки".

----------


## ddaan

У меня тоже со вчерашнего дня возникла проблемма. Приходиться все время регистрироваться.Ввожу галочку "запомнить",но не помогает. Что нужно сделать?:frown:

----------


## Гуслик

Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу....Кажется нормализовалось.....Спасибо!

----------


## Benya

> Пишет, что не зарегистрирован. Ввожу имя, пароль, ставлю галочку "запомнить" - меня приветствуют и благодарят, что зашёл. При первом же переходе на страницу форума (любую) - " Вы не зарегистрированы". Всё сначала.


У меня на смартфоне та же проблема. А с компа захожу нормально... Жаль, если так все останется, я основное время на форуме нахожусь именно со смартфона ...

----------


## Техподдержка

> Что нужно сделать?





> У меня на смартфоне та же проблема.


Выше я уже написал, что нужно сделать: Очистить кэш браузера, и удалить куки.




> Жаль, если так все останется, я основное время на форуме нахожусь именно со смартфона ...


Если не сделаете то, что я написал выше, то это останется. Останется до тех пор, пока Ваш компьютер не сделает это самостоятельно, или пока это не будет сделано ещё кем-нибудь, по каким либо причинам.




> А у других работают...





> А почему у меня смайлики не работают?


Видимо, у Вас нестандартные настройки браузера, и он кэширует всё подряд. Для начала проделайте те же действия, что я порекомендовал сделать другим (это же сообщение, несколькими строками выше). Если не поможет - пишите.

----------


## Алексаха

Почему у меня требуют через каждые 15 минут регистрацию? Раньше такого не было.  aleksaha.ma@rambler.ru

----------


## Техподдержка

*Алексаха*,
 Не регистрацию, а авторизацию.

Вам нужно очистить кэш браузера и удалить "куки". На этой картинке показано, где находятся соответствующие кнопки:

[IMG]http://*********ru/155106.png[/IMG]

Окно это находится в свойствах браузера InternetExplorer.

----------


## ddaan

*Николай*,
Спасибо,все заработало...........:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

*Николай*, у меня те же проблемы. А самая большая это то, что я не знаю, что такое "Очистить кэш браузера, и удалить куки". Где их найти, эти "куки"?! Что мне делать?

----------


## Техподдержка

> Где их найти, эти "куки"?! Что мне делать?


В самом начале *этой темы* есть скриншот (снимок) окна с пояснениями, как это сделать. Посмотрите.

----------


## Мелодия

*Николай*, спасибо, все сделала. А вот еще вопрос (только не прогоняйте меня за такое количество вопросов): раньше, нажимая на ник над фотографией, он появлялся в окошке "отправить быстрый ответ", а сейчас не появляется. Вы эту функцию восстановите? Было очень удобно. Спасибо.

----------


## Техподдержка

> не прогоняйте меня за такое количество вопросов


Ещё никого я не прогонял за количество вопросов, и не собираюсь этого делать.




> он появлялся в окошке "отправить быстрый ответ", а сейчас не появляется. Вы эту функцию восстановите? Было очень удобно. Спасибо.


Эта функция работает и сейчас.

Если у Вас не так, то напишите, каким браузером пользуетесь.

----------


## Мелодия

Ну вот, я нажимаю на Ваше имя, а оно в окошке не появляется. Я пользуюсь internet explorer (надеюсь не наделала ошибок).

----------


## Техподдержка

*Мелодия*,
 У меня в InternetExplorer`e работает замечательно.

Вы пробовали очищать кэш браузера?

Если да, то дожидаетесь ли *полной загрузки страницы*, прежде чем нажать на ник, который должен появиться в ответе?

----------


## Aleksandr1

:Ok:

----------


## Алексаха

*Николай*, всё сделали как Вы посоветовали, убрали все куки, проблемы уже нет! Спасибо огромное!!!! С ув. Алексаха

----------


## Техподдержка

*Алексаха*,
 Благодарю за сообщение!

----------


## Djazi

> Вам нужно очистить кэш браузера и удалить "куки"


Да, но после такой  чистки, ни одной ссылки в браузере не сохранится:(
 Раньше ведь всё нормально было.

----------


## Ларисочка

> очистить кэш браузера и удалить "куки".


Страсти какие!!!!


> Да, но после такой чистки, ни одной ссылки в браузере не сохранится


 А это вообще звучит как приговор!:eek:
Может пройдет со временем?

----------


## Техподдержка

*Djazi*,
 1. Ссылки здесь непричём, они хранятся в отдельном месте. 

2.


> Раньше ведь всё нормально было.


И сейчас тоже нормально. Просто Ваш браузер сохранил в себе устаревшую информацию, которая конфликтует с актуальной информацией (устаревшую необходимо удалить).

----------


## Техподдержка

> А это вообще звучит как приговор!


А Вы побольше слушайте страшилки :biggrin:

----------


## SELALAN

Ничего страшного! Чистки ещё никому не вредили.

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ларисочка*,
 А что, Вас тоже "выкидывает" из форума? Если не выкидывает, то Вам тем более ничего не нужно делать.

Кстати, в кэше браузера (в папке временных файлов) нередко хранятся вирусы и трояны, которые попадают туда с различных "нехороших" или хороших, но заражённых сайтов.

Так вот, сама по себе периодическая чистка кэша, бывает очень полезна.

Если не верите по поводу вирусов - проверьте, какие папки любой антивирус проверяет в первую очередь, при его включении. Одними из первых, он проверяет кэш браузера и очень часто находит там вирусы.
Нет, этого тоже не нужно бояться, т. к. те вирусы, что там находятся, если их не запускать вручную - обычно безвредны. Но иметь антивирус - всё равно нелишне.

----------


## Ларисочка

> А что, Вас тоже "выкидывает" из форума?


Нет!!!! Меня-вышвыривает! :Tu:  А где искать окошко,которое вы показали в примере?
Нашла самааааааа!!!!! Что-то сделала,будем посмотреть:получилось или нет.
В любом случае,Николай,спасибо вам за наше счастливое общение!!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

> В любом случае,Николай,спасибо...


Не за что :smile:

----------


## ahmaria

*Николай*,
 Кэш очистила- не помогло. Каждый раз заново требуют пароль.:frown:

----------


## Техподдержка

*ahmaria*,
 Куки нужно удалить.

----------


## ahmaria

*Николай*,
 Их тоже удалила. Просто неправильно написала.
На самом деле, теперь всё в порядке, спасибо! Просто я стормозила.
В каждой женщине живёт блондинка...:biggrin:

----------


## Наам

Меня тоже выкидывает, сейчас попробую осуществить необходимые действия, но с моей технической тупостью...

----------


## Наам

Похоже, получилось. Посмотрим, как будет работать дальше. Спасибо большое за совет!

----------


## Moon in the ocean

и у меня такая проблема =(((
тоже удаляю...
надеюсь, все получится =)
Большое спасибо, Николай, за помощь =)))  :flower:

----------


## Ларисочка

Отчитываюсь:все в норме!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ларисочка*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

*Николай*, в "Опере" в без проблем. Но я не могу найти настройки, а в свойствах Explorer нет такого "кэш". Я если поудаляю все останутся ли в меню "избранное" странички нужных мне сайтов. В свойствах только: "Временные файлы интернета", "Файлы cookie", "Журнал", "Данные веб-форм", "Пароли" - это все нужно удалить? .

----------


## Техподдержка

> "Временные файлы интернета", "Файлы cookie", "Журнал", "Данные веб-форм", "Пароли" - это все нужно удалить? .


Нет, всё не нужно удалять. Нужно удалить только "временные файлы интернета" и "куки". Кэш - это и есть "временные файлы интернета". "Куки" - "cookie".




> Я если поудаляю все останутся ли в меню "избранное" странички нужных мне сайтов.


Если очистите только "Временные файлы интернета" и "куки", то с избранным ничего не произойдёт.

Вот в этой теме этот вопрос так же поднимался: почитайте обязательно.

----------


## MOG

Всё в порядке, спасибо!

----------


## Benya

Николай. Очистка кукис и кэша на трубе не помогла, только переустановка браузера(Опера мини). Это к тому, если вдруг возникнут вопросы у пользователей смартфонов. Надо грохать браузер. Других вариантов, путем проб и ошибок, за неделю найти так и не смог. С уважением Евгений.

----------


## Техподдержка

> Очистка кукис и кэша на трубе не помогла, только переустановка браузера(Опера мини). Это к тому, если вдруг возникнут вопросы у пользователей смартфонов. Надо грохать браузер.


Спасибо за сообщение! Честно говоря, я не пользовался мобильной оперой. Может быть, конечно, что она так устроена, что приходится её грохать :biggrin:

Хотя, это странно потому, что сами по себе "куки" и временные файлы - временные, и не должны "намертво" устанавливаться в браузер. Они постоянно обновляются, удаляются, опять устанавливаются и т. д.. Т. е. логичным было бы то, что пользователь должен иметь возможность удалить их в любой момент (без переустановки браузера). Простой пример:
Вы с чужого смартфона зашли в свой ящик эл. почты. И не хотите, чтобы в ваш ящик попал хозяин смартфона - для этого должна быть возможность удаления "куков".

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Спасибо Юрию Яганову что передал мою проблему Николаю!
А Николаю за розьяснение!
5 дней гулял как гость:frown:, теперь порядок! :Ok: 

Интерн.Эксплоер - захожу, всё ОК! а вот через МОЗИЛУ проблема осталась

----------


## Benya

Николай! Именно в Опере мини нет функции очистки кукис и кэша. В этом и есть беда, хотя браузер для трубы-обалденный и очень экономный, в плане трафика..

----------


## Benya

Тут уже косяк разработчиков.

----------


## Техподдержка

> Именно в Опере мини нет функции очистки кукис и кэша.


Теперь понятно :biggrin:

А нельзя зайти в папки, отведённые под "кэш" и "куки", и вручную удалить эти файлы? :wink:

----------


## Техподдержка

> а вот через МОЗИЛУ проблема осталась


Привет, Сергей!

Там тоже нужно удалять, отдельно от эксплорера.

----------


## Znahar

Николай, у меня стоит Опера...да вдобавок ещё и не русская....может подскажете где и чего удалить надо, что бы попадать на форум без постоянной авторизации????
Ну и попутный вопрос....у меня не открываются смайлики, т.е. я не могу их вставлять т.к. я их не вижу....Всё это в Опере....в Эксплорере не пробовал

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Сергей(rijii) 
> а вот через МОЗИЛУ проблема осталась
> 
> Привет, Сергей!
> 
> Там тоже нужно удалять, отдельно от эксплорера.


Спасибо Николай ! разобрался, нашёл, благодаря сыну и вот уже через МОЗИЛУ даю ответ!

----------


## Техподдержка

*Znahar*,
 А на каком языке опера?

В русской делается так:

Меню "Инструменты" - пункт "Удалить личные данные..." - кнопка "Подробности", и там выбрать, что удалять, т. е. "куки".

----------


## Znahar

Николай, на английском Опера...........

----------


## Техподдержка

*Znahar*,
 Ну попробуйте найти нужные пункты меню. Раз у Вас опера на английском, вероятно, Вы понимаете этот язык?

----------


## AlSe

*Николай*,
 Переустановил систему, почистил куки, всё почистил! Но опять перезапрашивает пароль! И при чём проблема вдруг появляется у большого количества пользователей сразу! Может не в куках дело?! Просто как возникает проблема, нахожу тему и вижу - не я один такой бедолага!

----------


## Техподдержка

> Может не в куках дело?! Просто как возникает проблема, нахожу тему и вижу - не я один такой бедолага!


А Вы случайно не потрудились почитать эту тему? Если всё же почитали эту тему, то Вы должны были непременно убедиться в том, что дело именно в куках.




> Переустановил систему


Система здесь не при чём. Закройте все окна браузера, удалите куки и временные файлы, зайдите на форум нормальным способом, отметив пункт "запомнить", и всё будет нормально. 
Если не будет нормально, то дело действительно не в куках, а в том, что Ваш браузер неправильно настроен или установлена какая-то дополнительная программа, которая не даёт форуму установить "куки".

----------


## AlSe

*Николай*,
 Возможно где-то проблемы в "ослике", но почему-то, как у меня проблемы, я нахожу тему, что я не одинок........

----------


## Техподдержка

> Возможно где-то проблемы в "ослике", но почему-то, как у меня проблемы, я нахожу тему, что я не одинок........


Нет проблем в "ослике".

Просто в связи с некоторыми изменениями на форуме, многим пользователям (не всем) нужно было лишь удалить куки и войти на форум заново.

----------


## Znahar

> *Znahar*,
>  Ну попробуйте найти нужные пункты меню. Раз у Вас опера на английском, вероятно, Вы понимаете этот язык?


Николай, ещё вчера всё сделал...Просто не было времени написать вам!Спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## audioritm

*Николай*,
 Спасибо, и у меня всё заработало.

----------


## nata

*Николай*,
спасибо. все работает

----------


## Malachite

Уважаемый Николай, у меня возникли 2 проблемы, после того, как я удалила свои куки:
1. Я захожу на форум, он уже не просит авторизоваться, все в порядке, но.....когда я перехожу на страницу английских минусовок, он почему-то переносит меня на эту страницу вчерашней давности, не показывает новых сообщений, я еще с таким не сталкивалась что делать?
Я все сделала, как вы тут писали, у меня опера.
Меню "Инструменты" - пункт "Удалить личные данные..." - кнопка "Подробности", и там выбрать, что удалять, т. е. "куки".

2. Почему-то когда я нажимаю на ник, который к русском регистре, у меня печатается адракадабра.....*РќРёРєРѕР»Р°Р№*,  .....вот, с английскими никами все в порядке

Помогите, плиз!!

----------


## Malachite

Вот, я щас зашла сюда и не вижу своего сообщения, обновляю страницу, оно появляется, кашмар, так с любой страницей, захожу, приходится ее обновлять, чтоб увидеть, есть ли что новое, и так не только с этим форумом.....че делать, оперу снести и заново поставить?

----------


## Техподдержка

> у меня возникли 2 проблемы, после того, как я удалила свои куки:


Обе, описанные Вами проблемы не связаны с куками или их удалением. Первая возникает вследствии настроек Вашего браузера - там установлено необычное кэширование страниц (для экономии трафика, и ускорения открытия страниц).

Вторая возникает, как было замечено, только в опере. Это НЕ говорит о том, что опера - плохой браузер, просто есть такая несовместимость.




> и так не только с этим форумом.....


Это ещё раз подтверждает, что дело в настройках браузера. Сносить его не нужно, нужно изменить настройку кэширования (хранение временных файлов).




> обновляю страницу, оно появляется, кашмар,


Само по себе, это не более чем неудобство. Ничего кошмарного в этом нет, это и не ошибка в работе браузера.

Если нет рядом человека, который мог бы правильно настроить браузер, попробуйте воспользоваться другим браузером, например Firefox.

----------


## Malachite

Я теперь все поняла!!!!! Я перед тем,как чистить куки, установила новую версию Opera 5.1, видимо там другие настройки, потому как до этого у меня таких проблем не было с оперой, по вашему совету изменила настройки в кеше, теперь все замечательно само обновляется!!!!!! :Ok: 
Спасибо вам огромное!!!!! Вы вечно всех выручаете :Oj:

----------


## Graf13

Николай, я писал Вам в ЛС о проблеме невозможности оставить ответ в теме. С пятницы по воскресенье плотно работал с переездами с места на место и вот сейчас решил добить эту проблему сам. Вам, думаю, эта информация будет интересна. Внизу страницы любой темы есть окно "Быстрый ответ" (и я всегда ответы до этого писал в нём), если сейчас писать ответ в этом окне - то тогда возникает зффект,как бы, "зависания" и ничего не проиходит, приходиться выходить в раздел. Всё правильно начинает работать после нажатия кнопки "Ответить", тогда выходит окно "Ответить в теме" и только через это окно сообщение проходит в теме. Ничего в настройках в копьютере не трогал, потому что до этого всё работало нормально. Вопрос: Зачем нужно тогда окно "Быстрый ответ" ? Или может быть что-то поправить, чтобы окно это тоже работало? Привычка знаете ли..., хотя...

----------


## Техподдержка

> Зачем нужно тогда окно "Быстрый ответ" ?


Чтобы писать ответы, не переходя в расширенный режим. Этот ответ я пишу именно таким образом.

Функция "Быстрый ответ" работает, потому что она едина для всех пользователей форума. Если бы она работала неправильно, то это было бы у всех, в том числе и у меня.

Скорее всего, у Вас отключена поддержка JavaScript. Если она действительно отключена, то и многие другие функции форума Вам так же недоступны, просто, возможно, это не так заметно.

----------


## Graf13

"Скорее всего, у Вас отключена поддержка JavaScript."
Да, эта функция у меня отключена.Спасибо за разъяснения!
С уважением.

----------


## lubava

*Николай*,
 Извините за тупизм, но где находится эта табличка в которой удалять "куки", все подряд жала про интернэт  -  не нашла...... Если не сложно, дайте консультацию. С уважением......

----------


## Техподдержка

*lubava*,
 Какой у Вас браузер?

----------


## lubava

*Николай*,К своему греху даже не знаю. Много друзей умных они - то все и устанавливали. Так ориентируюсь, но что касается специальных терминов зачастую не понимаю о чем речь. Если поможет, то у меня табличка такая - сверху на синем "состояние интернэт" , под ним Сведения и Общие, ниже сколько подключен и т .д., внизусвойства и отключить, жала свойства , но там про "куки" ничего не сказано. С уважением.....

----------


## eksein

эксплоер

----------


## Техподдержка

> но где находится эта табличка в которой удалять "куки",


В этой же теме, в начале, я писал об этом - посмотрите внимательнее.

----------


## lubava

*Николай*,
 По моему нашла методом научного тыка, путалась по тому, что таких программ у меня 2, и, как раз той где удалять нужно и которая на влияет я не пользуюсь. Спасибо сейчас буду проверять. С уважением....
P.S. И она у меня подписана "свойства обозревателя", а табличка такая же.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*РќРёРєРѕР»Р°Р№*,
Николай, почему при написании Ника( в данном случае вашего ), пишется такая абракадабра?

----------


## Техподдержка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 У Вас браузер Опера?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*РќРёРєРѕР»Р°Р№*,
Да Опера.

----------


## Техподдержка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Именно в Опере, по неизвестной причине иногда происходит такая ошибка. Возможно, у Вас выбрана несоответствующая кодировка.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*РќРёРєРѕР»Р°Р№*,
Николай, спасибо за  разъяснение.  :Pivo:  Но такое стало буквально несколько дней, а до этого было всё нормально.

----------


## Техподдержка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Значит какие-то настройки в браузере изменились (скорее всего, настройка кодировки). Попытайтесь вспомнить, что изменялось.

Если удастся выяснить - будет помощь и другим пользователям, с такой проблемой.

----------


## Svetulya

*Николай*,
 а я все мучаюсь... так ничего и не получилось. Постоянно пишу имя и пароль. Знаете, это так отравляет пребывание на моем самом любимом форуме.
 Разъясните как справится с этой проблемой в Мозилле? Сделала все так как Вы сказали - не вышло, потому что это окошко Еxplorer. 
Очень жду Вашей помощи.

----------


## Техподдержка

*Svetulya*,

 В Mozilla FireFox нужно выбрать в меню "Инструменты" пункт "Удалить личные данные...", как показано на картинке:

[IMG]http://*********ru/264618.png[/IMG]

В открывшемся окошке отметить галочками пункты "Кэш", "Cookies", "Сессии аутенификации". Если отмечены какие-то другие пункты - галочки нужно снять, чтобы не удалить лишнее.

[IMG]http://*********ru/265642.png[/IMG]

Надеюсь, теперь понятно. Если будут вопросы - пишите. И напишите пожалуйста, удалось ли справиться с проблемой.

----------


## Flint2000

*Николай*,
 Увеличьте пожалуйста время жизни сессии до 1 часа или хотя бы 30 минут, а то не очень удобно часто проходить авторизацию

----------


## Svetulya

*Николай*,



> Надеюсь, теперь понятно. Если будут вопросы - пишите. И напишите пожалуйста, удалось ли справиться с проблемой.


Коля, теперь НИКАКИХ  ПРОБЛЕМ :Ok: !!! Какая красота :Ok: ! Жизнь наладилась :Ok: !
*Огроменная Вам благодарность!* Теперь можно жить.

P.S. И чего я стеснялась обратиться к Вам??? Все не хотелось отвлекать Вас от дел насущных...

----------


## Техподдержка

> Увеличьте пожалуйста время жизни сессии до 1 часа или хотя бы 30 минут, а то не очень удобно часто проходить авторизацию


Её не нужно постоянно заново проходить, достаточно при входе на форум отметить галочкой слово "запомнить", и даже после закрытия окон браузера Вам не нужно будет заново проходить авторизацию.




> Коля, теперь НИКАКИХ ПРОБЛЕМ!!!


Я рад! :smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

Я авторизировалься!!!..  Всё  ок!!..  Вхожу в "Место встречи изменить нельзя" Говорит авторизируйтесь...  Авторизируюсь...  А всё бесполезно!!! всё заново просит авторизации!!!  Подскажите чё делать!!

----------


## Техподдержка

*Юрий Борисович*,
 В этой теме написано, что делать. Почитайте.

----------


## slavadud

*Николай*,
Здравствуйте.Столкнулся с проблемой авторизации (это происходит в течении примерно двух трех недель),прочитал темку,сделал как вы написали,эфект =0,при каждом входе опять просит ввести ник и пароль.У меня Опера.Причем отмечу,что это происходит только на этом сайте,в других местах все ОК.
С уважением Вячеслав.

----------


## Техподдержка

*slavadud*,
 Попробуйте всё то же самое проделать ещё раз. Если что-то пропущено или сделано неверно - толку не будет.

----------


## Владимир1702

не вижу кнопку на авторизацию, когда то была в верхнем правом углу, что делать

----------


## Техподдержка

*Владимир1702*,
 Если Вы вошли на форум (авторизовались), то никакой кнопки для авторизации у Вас не будет, т. к. Вы уже авторизованы.

Чтобы авторизоваться, нужно сначала "выйти" с форума, нажав ссылку "выход".

----------


## Техподдержка

*Владимир1702*,
 Если Вы вошли на форум (авторизовались), то никакой кнопки для авторизации у Вас не будет, т. к. Вы уже авторизованы.

Чтобы авторизоваться, нужно сначала "выйти" с форума, нажав ссылку "выход".

----------


## Владимир1702

Последовал Вашим советом, снова чтобы видеть ссылки нужно авторизоваться...что ещё придумать?

----------


## Техподдержка

> Последовал Вашим советом, снова чтобы видеть ссылки нужно авторизоваться...что ещё придумать?


Каким именно советам последовали? И что Вы желаете получить в результате?

Авторизовались - видите ссылки. Вышли из форума - не видите ссылки.

----------


## Владимир1702

1.Вышел из форума 2.при попытке зайти на форум написал имя и код.Ответ Вы вошли как Владимир1702, когда до дела Вы не авторизованы.В чём моя проблема.

----------


## mrwoody

*Владимир1702*,
 Вы галочку в квадратик "запомнить" при входе на форум ставили?

----------


## рикитикитави

Мучалась уже долгое время, пока случайно не наткнулась на эту темку. Большое спасибо за подробные разъяснения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Владимир1702

Вышел с форума, ввёл имя,пароль,поставил галочку= зарегистрирован.Вторые сутки просит авторизацию???ссылок не вижу

----------


## Техподдержка

*Владимир1702*,
 Проделайте то, что описано в данной теме. Должно помочь.

----------


## Владимир1702

дошёл до того что сменил пароль, ввожу имя,пароль,галочку=результат(0) вывод - авторизация полная достача. 6 дней форум не вижу и не слышу

----------


## Гость

если вы пользуетесь Оперой то могу вам сказать что у меня на многих форумах такая *рень происходит.

----------


## Техподдержка

> авторизация полная достача


Расшифруйте пожалуйста для русско-говорящих.




> дошёл до того что сменил пароль


Не нужно менять никакой пароль.

----------


## Татенок

*Николай*,
всё сделала, как Вы указали, результат нулевой. по крайней "спасибо" к Вам не прилипло. Не могу понять, в чем дело, ведь всё прекрасно работало (((

----------


## Татенок

*Николай*,
а вот быстрый ответ "улетел" - слава Богу!!! Будем надеяться, что и "спасибо" заработает. Может, я слишком благодарная ))) В любом случае, Вам - огромное спасибо! :Pivo:

----------


## Айсидора

Николай,
Спасибо за разъяснения по поводу постоянной авторизации... Намучилась целую неделю - теперь сделала все как вы научили, надеюсь опять хорошо будет работать!!!

----------


## mara400

Что делать, если я забыла свой пороль, просто я захожу на форум с журнала. А хочу войти с другого компъютера?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что делать, если я забыла свой пороль,


Отправила на емейл сообщение.

----------


## Саша

сделал всё как тут говорится
но всё равно у меня почему-то уже месяца два постоянно требует авторизацию

----------


## V.Kostrov

> сделал всё как тут говорится
> но всё равно у меня почему-то уже месяца два постоянно требует авторизацию
> __________________


Саш, копирую пост, который был выше, с выделением возможной причины.



> Закройте все окна браузера, удалите куки и временные файлы, зайдите на форум нормальным способом, отметив пункт "запомнить", и всё будет нормально. 
> Если не будет нормально, то дело действительно не в куках, а в том, что Ваш браузер неправильно настроен или установлена какая-то дополнительная программа, которая не даёт форуму установить "куки".

----------


## C.В

У меня проблема с паролем. Один раз пытался его востановить, после востановления заново стал авторизоваться с новым паролем, мне написали неправильный пароль. С того времини мне приходиться каждый раз востанавливать пароль что-бы зайти на сайт

----------


## Саша

*V.Kostrov*,
 и всё равно всё по-прежнему
и не знаю в чём причина:smile:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*C.В*,
*Саша*,
 Если все вышеперечисленные методы не помогают, то решить проблему можно переинсталяцией системы. Другого выхода я не вижу, т.к. дистанционно сложно определить причины проблемы.

----------


## Саша

*V.Kostrov*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
тока сначала у меня не было проблем со входом на форум
а потом вдруг куда не зайду везде требуется постоянно вводить пароль
вот такая вот шняга

----------


## Дядька Ян

*V.Kostrov*,
Володя!Такая фигна твориться,с другого компа не могу зайти на форум,если есть возможность пришлите мне на мыло мой пароль,толи я чего-то намудрил,толи забыл....Со своего через эксплорер тоже не могу,а через Оперу.....вот и пишу..
Ну ЛОХ я,или не очень :eek:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> тока сначала у меня не было проблем со входом на форум
> а потом вдруг куда не зайду везде требуется постоянно вводить пароль
> вот такая вот шняга


Саш, ну попробуй проделать еще раз выше названные манипуляции. Поими, что подобные проблемы, это не проблемы форума, это проблемы твоей системы.



> если есть возможность пришлите мне на мыло мой пароль


Ян, я не могу прислать тебе пароль. Ни у модераторов, ни у админов нет доступа к паролям пользователей. Единственное, что я могу сделать, так это установить новый пароль, сообщить его тебе, ты зайдешь и потом сменишь на свой. Или можешь сменить сам, через свой профиль (мой кабинет).

----------


## Ветерок

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли настройка  "сколько минут сохранять авторизацию" и, если есть, то где она?
А если нет, то сколько длится авторизация? 
Спасибо!

----------


## Саша

> это не проблемы форума


да я понимаю что это мои проблеммы

----------


## солнышко 777

Здравствуйте !У меня проблема,постояно требуете авторизацию,хватает её на небольшой срок.Да,ещё не могу досмотреть страницу до конца,блокируется на середине.

----------


## Лара-Светлая

Здравствуйте! У меня та же проблема - при переходе на другую страницу часто требуется авторизация на форуме. Я почистила куки, а вот кэш почистить не получается - не нахожу такой функции (захожу - инструменты - дополнительно - кэш). Там список ссылок. Я их выделить пыталась и т.д. Пользуюсь Opera 10.10. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## vladiant

Большое спасибо за подробные объяснения.Теперь и мне удалось удалить history.

----------


## Svetlana K.

Здравствуйте!
У меня тоже проблемы с постоянной авторизацией.
Я прочитала тему и хотела сделать, как Вы советовали, но у меня в "Инструментах" -  нет пункта "Удалить личные данные"!
Такое бывает? И что же мне теперь делать?
Очень мучаюсь...
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Svetlana K.

Извините за беспокойство, вопрос свой снимаю. всё наладилось.

----------


## pianist_natasha

заходим на сайте,а дальше нет доступа что делать??

----------


## Чара

У меня большая проблема,постоянно появляется баннер- с объявление,что сайт перегружен!как долго он может быть перегружен?неделю-две-три?
И второе,постоянно выбрасывает из системы-при переходе с темы на темы,вновь требуется авторизация.Это ненормально,согласитесь.

----------


## Nata_li

Не могу зайти со своего профиля на свои же сообщения. Появляется надпись, что не имею доступа... Что делать?

----------


## Эlla

Для меня сайт не открывается, не хватает прав. Что это значит?

----------


## Natali47

Для меня сайт не открывается, не хватает прав. Нужно активизироваться.Что это значит?

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Постоянно сбрасывается авторизация. Поясню, захожу на форум - авторизируюсь, если начинаю писАть сообщение и пишу его более пяти минут, то при отправке требуется повторная авторизация. ПОСТОЯННО. При повторной авторизации сообщение отправляется, как положено, НО если это сообщение приват, т.е. личка, то сообщение, которое писалось пОтом и кровью пропадает совсем, просто напрочь (ни слуху, ни духу), в окне официального Майкрософтовского браузера Эксплорер восьмой модели девственная чистота. Это баг. Прошу прокоментировать. Конечно, можно посоветовать набирать текст в текстовом редакторе, а потом вставлять его в окно сообщения, дабы не утратить бесследно (дальше про пот и кровь), но всё таки хотелось бы пояснений. Галку "запомнить меня" ставить не хочу, да и какое она имеет отношение ко всему вышеизложенному.
Пы.Сы. Вот сейчас напишу это сообщение и потребуется авторизация (наверное нужно ник выбрать покороче, а то по два - три раза набирать комбинации, сильно устают пальцы).
Пы.Пы.Сы. Ну так и есть.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

Возможно это проблемы моего официального....браузера и его кэшей, тогда прошу прощения за "бузу".
 :Oj:

----------


## SOSED

> Галку "запомнить меня" ставить не хочу, да и какое она имеет отношение ко всему вышеизложенному.


Имеет и самое непосредственное. Поставьте галку и все пройдет.
Если не хотите, чтобы комп помнил Ваш пароль после ухода с форума, уходите через кнопку *Выход*

----------


## Катенок

Доброго времени суток!

Уважаемый, Администратор!

У меня возникла проблема с попаланием на форум "Хореография", а конкретно раздела "Метод. кабинет и библиотека хореографа". Активация аккаунта была произведена Чт 03 Июн 2010 14:50:38 .
при попытке попасть в данный раздел выдает система такое сообщение " вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации."

В чем причина такого сообщения? И если мой аккаунт отключен то по каким причинам и как возможно его активировать без новой регистрации?

Заранее спасибо. С уважением, участник форума.

----------


## Лев

*Катенок*, 
Проявите себя активным участником форума - 
почти год с момента регистрации и только одно сообщение.
Заходите в другие темы, оставляйте сообщения и через время двери перед Вами откроются.

----------


## мэри попенс

А В ЧЁМ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ АКТИВНОСТЬ, ИЗВИНИТЕ ЗА НЕСКРОМНЫЙ ВОПРОС???ПИСАТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ?ИЛИ ПРОСТО ПРИНИМАТЬ УЧАСТИЯ В ОБСУЖДЕНИЯХ?

----------


## SOSED

> А В ЧЁМ ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ АКТИВНОСТЬ, ИЗВИНИТЕ ЗА НЕСКРОМНЫЙ ВОПРОС???ПИСАТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ?ИЛИ ПРОСТО ПРИНИМАТЬ УЧАСТИЯ В ОБСУЖДЕНИЯХ?


В чем угодно. Это зависит исключительно от Вашего желания.
Только просьба, когда печатаете сообщение кнопочку CapsLock отключайте.
В интернет-сообществе печать большими буквами считается криком. :Yes4:

----------


## Natalija322

> Галку "запомнить меня" ставить не хочу, да и какое она имеет отношение ко всему вышеизложенному


А я ставлю галку каждый раз при входе на форум,но меня никогда не запоминает почему-то.

----------


## Шампанская

Скажите пожалуйста, что мне сделать, чтобы я на сайте была одна? (У меня 2 странички почему-то) Однажды я забыла пароль, восстановила, но теперь у меня другая страничка. А на себя прежнюю смотрю как гостья .Что делать?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Что делать?


Напишите админу нашему: МАрине Мазайкиной. она решит проблему

----------


## Шампанская

*KAlinchik*, спасибо :-)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Скажите пожалуйста, что мне сделать, чтобы я на сайте была одна? (У меня 2 странички почему-то)


Наташ, напиши какой был раньше ник. Я объединю оба аккаунта.

----------


## Шампанская

*Mazaykina*, спасибо огромное. Раньше был ник "Шампанская-н".

----------


## Н@т@ли

Помогите! Сегодня постоянно требуется авторизация. У меня Мозила. Что мне делать? Приходится 2 или 3 раза размещать материал, чтобы всё получилось. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## ki-ki

Добрый  вечер! Помогите,  если  можно  У  меня  возникла  проблема. Раньше  я  была  зарегистрирована, как  Larissa 777,  но пароль  забыт и  изменился  адрес  почты.  Можно  ли восстановить  его?

----------


## lumarus

*Mazaykina*, 

Здравствуйте я забыла свой пароль и не могу дома зайти на форум, подскажите что делать? Теперь только на работе могу заходить :Tu:

----------


## luna

Здравствуйте,моя коллега  на форуме логин Самаряночка, забыла пароль и не может зайти на форум.Просила помочь и узнать,что в этом случае надо делать.Прошу помогите

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте,моя коллега на форуме логин Самаряночка, забыла пароль и не может зайти на форум.Просила помочь и узнать,что в этом случае надо делать.Прошу помогите


Здравствуйте, Ольга. Самаряночка - это Черниговская Мария?! Давненько к нам не заглядывала, больше года. Ну что ж, нужно помочь потеряшке! :Grin:  Совместными усилиями. 

Итак, Ваши действия:

*1*. Узнаёте у Марии её email.

*2.* Пишете Марине АДМИНовне личное сообщение по этой ссылке: http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29

*3.* В сообщении обязательно указываете email Самаряночки и даёте эту ссылку на её профиль: http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=32665

Всё. На этом Ваша миссия выполнена. После того, как Марина получит ЛС с данными Самаряночки, она вышлет ей на почту пароль. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## luna

спасибо за быстрый ответ

----------


## malichits@mail.ru

Возможно Вас взломали, или галочка не стоит где нужно в любом случае важно все проверить.

----------


## tatiyanabogdan

Войти нельзя даже по своему паролю!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Войти нельзя даже по своему паролю!


Татьяна, почему нельзя? Откуда у Вас такие сведения? :Blink:  Все, кто ПРАВИЛЬНО вводит пароль, свободно заходят на форум!

----------

